# Goat of the Month of June 2014



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

This month we are featuring

Ola












> Ola is an almost 6 year old Nigerian Dwarf. She is the undisputed queen of our herd.



Ola

Congrats to Mcclan3 who has received one year supporting membership and will receive the TheGoatSpot decals!

If you would like to see you goat featured in coming months please be sure to add them to our goat registry!

http://www.thegoatspot.net/goats/
​


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Congrats Mcclan3!!!!! And Ola!


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks! We love Ola to bits


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

congrats to you and Ola - very nice looking doe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congrats! she is a very nice looking doe!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

How cute!


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Congratulations! Cute pic!arty:


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's some much more recent photos of Ola. We love the heck out of this girl!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Like your fence! Hows it holding up? I was interested in getting one put up like that. Oh and Ola is too darn cute!


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks!! It is holding up surprisingly well. We used a combination of 2x2's and t-posts so I was a little worried at first, but it has held up well with months of heavy goat rubbing. No sagging walls yet


----------

